# Quick tips



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Post up hint and tips you`ve found that work that most people wouldnt know about.

I`ll start us off

*Baby wipes* Are ideal for removing marks from headlining and other interior fabric.

*Wooden Spatula* Get a micro fibre cloth and cut to shape and tape(insulation tape) to the end of a spatula...perfect for getting into the corners of windscreens

If we get enough please make sticky mods

Daz


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Can of Compressed Air/Compressor* After drying the car, go around all cracks and crevices and blow any water out.

*Rubber Gloves* Buy a box of latex surgical gloves, and when you're dressing your wheels and tyres, it keeps them clean.

*Air Freshener* When finishing off the interior, give the air vents a quick spray of air freshener.

*Cleaning* Clean the interior before the exterior, otherwise you'll be all hot sweaty and tired and won't feel like it


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

*Baby Wipes removes brake dust from your rims !*

*Biological washing powder removes oil stains from you drive way*


----------



## Nik Nak (May 1, 2007)

*Baby Wipes* I use for cleaning interior plastics before applying interior trim stuff. Also great at cleaning the engine & removing all the grime followed by *WD40* to buff everything up.


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Fairy power spray cleans exhaust tips when they are really mucky and burnt on


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

De-icer is very effective at removing Brake dust.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Great tips upto now....

there MUST be more than this in our whole knowledge of the forum

cummon guys dont keep em secret

Daz
I`ll add another.

*Heat Gun* Can bring back badly faded plastic mouldings to life. Move swiftly across the moulding in a back and forth or side to side motion and it`ll start to change colour from faded/grey to original colour it was when new. DONT keep it in the same spot - you`ll melt the bugger!


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Drying the car* remove the spray gun from the hose and allow water to flow over panels, sheeting the bulk of the water off, which means you have less to dry.. works well!


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

wash your car very regularly so its less work to keep it tip top


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

When doing a full'ish detail, keep an empty plastic box/tub near the car, to just chuck any used Mf's, mitts or whatever, so you know what needs washing.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

*Those with a gilmour*

- Disconnect the foaming section and use the trigger spray on it's high power mist setting to remove the foam/crud on the car after the pre-wash. Much more effective than using an open ended hose.

- Clean the gun out after use or it can break over time. Rinse the dispenser section out thoroughly, top up with water then spray as normal for 60 seconds. Empty and leave to dry until next use.

:thumb:


----------



## Bullitt (Feb 21, 2006)

When defrosting fridge or freezer - save melted ice water to container. It saves having to buy distilled water. :thumb:


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Keep the tops on the polish bottle that way when you kick it over it doesnt go all over the place  

Keep an old kitchen tray by your side so you can put cloths down without picking up grit

Keep a dry micro fiber cloth in your car so you can clean the dashboard in traffic jams. 


Chewing Gum on the carpets.Place a bag of ice cubes on top to freeze it, then break off as much as you can. Clean off the remainder with methylated spirits


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

> Keep a dry micro fiber cloth in your car so you can clean the dashboard in traffic jams.


You do know theres people who can help you with this problem dont you? :lol: :thumb:

Daz


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

drnh said:


> You do know theres people who can help you with this problem dont you? :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Daz


heheh thats not as bad as me...i keep 2 microfibres and a small sprayer of QD...1 mf for cleanin the dashboard, and the other in case i get a piece of bird crap on the car, so i spray it with qd and remove it


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I find that using the bug sponges with netting on them are great for cleaning tyres.

Only use flexy blades on windows.

Sainsburys smooth peanut butter can remove polish from textured plastic trim.

Dried on bird crap can be removed safely by placing a wet cloth over it and letting it soak through, leaving it safe to wipe off.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Sainsburys smooth peanut butter can remove polish from textured plastic trim

How on earth did you know that??


----------



## IanST (Mar 21, 2007)

Decorators pasting table for laying out all your goodies close to the car and well off the ground.

Leaf blower for chasing water out of mirrors, panel gaps, grills and wheel nut recesses.


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

Buy a normal paint brush, and cut the bristles in half with a stanley or a sharp pair of scissors.

Normal soft brushes sometimes cant get in to the nicks and crannies, to remove the dust and crap.

When cut in half, the bristles are quite rigid. 

Perfect :thumb:


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

rapidseven said:


> Buy a normal paint brush, and cut the bristles in half with a stanley or a sharp pair of scissors.
> 
> Normal soft brushes sometimes cant get in to the nicks and crannies, to remove the dust and crap.
> 
> ...


:thumb: thats a good one.

another tip is to put a couple rounds of electrical tape onto the end of the handle part of the brush, where its usually metal, so that it won't scratch anything for you


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

WD40 is great at removing oil from both paint and carpets/upolstery. :thumb: 

Since WD40 is silicone free it's good for cleaning/degreasing an engine bay without using water!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

martyp said:


> WD40 is great at removing oil from both paint and carpets/upolstery. :thumb:
> 
> Since WD40 is silicone free it's good for cleaning/degreasing an engine bay without using water!


Isn't it mainly 'white sprit', will that do the same job. A lot cheaper if it does.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Washing soda makes a good degreaser too

¼ cup washing soda
1 gallon warm water
Dissolve soda in warm water. pour on engine areas that need degreasing. Rinse thoroughly. Excess should not be stored discard all leftovers.


----------



## Jockrock (Feb 24, 2007)

*Bird poo removal*

I find a good way it to use bounty or a good brand of kitchen roll soak it and leave it on the area for a couple of minutes then it just lifts off, and can go straight in the bin.

Good for dried on bugs in the summer too. I use this on my bike helmet and it works great.

Looks like you're paper mache'ing your car if its bad tho :lol: :lol:


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Use margerine for removing tar spots.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

*Sticky Roller* Great for getting bits of $hite off cabrio tops

*WD40* Removes glue residue from stickers on glass

Daz


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

bit of celotape sticky side out and wrapped around the back of your hand. works well for removing fluff from interior felt trim. cheap way of doing it, if you dont have the right tool


----------

